# Помогите получить доступ к Информации на рейде

## malish_cmw

Дообрый день!

 Впервые сижу за линами, потому сильно не ругайте если что не правильно пишу.

 Пытаюсь решить следующую задачу: Стоит Генту на 1 винте, 2 других винта собраны в рейде (на них стоит Fedora 12), на них разделы вроде как lvm2

Вот fdisk:

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9c6f5726

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           67584     4261887     2097152   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4261888   976773167   486255640   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 73.4 GB, 73407868928 bytes, 143374744 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk /dev/sdc: 73.4 GB, 73407868928 bytes, 143374744 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

```

Вот информация о устройствах:

```

05:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II / PATA Controller (rev b2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8212

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

06:00.0 RAID bus controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6440 SAS/SATA PCIe controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6440 SAS/SATA PCIe controller

        Kernel driver in use: mvsas

        Kernel modules: mvsas

```

До этого я пытался собрать ядро с драйвером 88SE6440, и автодетектом на этапе загрузки пытаться понять что за массив и какие у него разделы, но все мои танцы сводились к Кернел паник при загрузке, с жуткими матами. При сборке ядра драйвер поставил как "модуль" и все ок, и винты рейда видно и матов нет.

Вот дальше я застрял, не могу придумать что сделать чтобы увидеть разделы на винтах (которые в рейде). 

P.S. доступ только ssh

P.S.S. знания английского удручающие manы читаю, но понимаю их через раз )))

Вот некоторые шаманства которые я пытался сделать: 

```

# mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdb

mdadm: /dev/sdb has no superblock - assembly aborted

```

```
# mdadm --assemble --scan

mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automatically

```

```

# cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1] [faulty]

unused devices: <none>

```

```

~ # mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf

~ # cat /etc/mdadm.conf

~ # mdadm --assemble --scan

mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automatically

```

 Рейд рабочий, если в биосе поставиь с него загрузку, то федора грузится с него на ура.

Вот еще: 

```

~ # dmesg  | grep sd

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.895399] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.895593] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.895691] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.895706] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.906013]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.906373] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.593600] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    2.593938] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)

[    2.599533] EXT4-fs (sda3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    2.599633] EXT4-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    3.944135] EXT4-fs (sda3): recovery complete

[    3.947833] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.348805] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 143374744 512-byte logical blocks: (73.4 GB/68.3 GiB)

[    8.350794] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    8.350809] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: b3 00 10 08

[    8.350822] sd 8:0:1:0: [sdc] 143374744 512-byte logical blocks: (73.4 GB/68.3 GiB)

[    8.352619] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[    8.352841] sd 8:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    8.352844] sd 8:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: b3 00 10 08

[    8.354671] sd 8:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[    8.372023]  sdb: unknown partition table

[    8.375375]  sdc: unknown partition table

[    8.377375] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    8.380545] sd 8:0:1:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    9.736624] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.825757] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k

[    9.863098] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

~ # vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  No volume groups found

```

---------------------

Сделал клон рейд-диска (акронисом), подшаманил с загрузкой, запустил винт на соседней машине, система нормально стартанула, работает (без пересбора ядра и т.д. - fedora 12)

 Могу на ней выполнить команды для того чтобы понять что за ФС на рейде.

Вот нек. результаты: 

```
# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfa5eb2ba

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       51912   416983108+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2           51913       60801    71400892+  8e  Linux LVM

Disk /dev/dm-0: 67.8 GB, 67788341248 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 8241 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/dm-1: 5318 MB, 5318377472 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 646 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/dm-1 doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

```
# vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Found volume group "vg_vpn2" using metadata type lvm2

```

```
# dmesg | grep sd

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

dracut: Scanning devices sda2  for LVM volume groups

EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

```

Помогите, очень нужно подключиться к этому рейду из гентушки

----------

## TigerJr

```
~ # mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
```

Тебе нужно скопировать mdadm.conf из федоры с нужными значениями UUID. На счет lvm2 не заморачивайся это тебе не сильно поможет. 

Но это софтверный драйвер который настроен в федоре через утилитку mdadm!! 

Далее ты говоришь что в системе у тебя стоит хардовый контроллер который по всей видимости похоже не настроен:

```
05:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II / PATA Controller (rev b2) 

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8212 

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell 

06:00.0 RAID bus controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6440 SAS/SATA PCIe controller (rev 02) 

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6440 SAS/SATA PCIe controller 

        Kernel driver in use: mvsas 

        Kernel modules: mvsas
```

По этой причине я бы переустановил всё полностью, сконфигурировал хардовый райд и начал устанавливать уже на хардовый рейд генту.

У хардового контроллера должна быть утилита для конфигурирования РАЙД массивов. Она обычно подгружается после инициализации БИОСа. Но предварительно скопируй всю информацию с жестких дисков иначе при создание массива она отформатирует заново все диски.

Мониторинг РАЙД массива, требуется найти утилитку для мониторинга состояния райда, иначе если райд посыпится - ты ни чего не узнаешь, учитывая что производитель марвел её название нужно поискать на оффициальном сайте марвела, затем проверить присутствует ли она в репозитарии генты(eix marvell) или лучше в федоре (yum search marvell). А может её вообще нету под линукс...

Если нету, тогда скорее всего придётся искать исходники на сайта марвела и собирать их под генту.

И не огорчайся если их там не будет, контроллер не сильно востребован сообществом, а компания производитель может не выпустить требуемые утилиты для мониторинга для линуксятиников.

Странно что ты с лином впервые начинаешь лазить в хард и устанавливать на продакшен Генту. 

Моя рекомендация проста: лучше мучай федору(для продакшена рекомендую Centos), в них легче найти то что тебе потребуется, на генту перейдёшь позже, когда не будешь говорить что ты за линами впервые сидишь...

P.S. Гента не для начинающих, хотя начинать с генты тоже можно.

PS\2. Дай вывод полный dmesg, иначе неясно есть ли драйвер md какие софтварные райды он поддерживает присутствует ли linux raid autodetect. Из /proc/mdstat ясно что поддерживается raid1, а всё остальное не ясно...

----------

